# Please confirm what Sadie is doing?



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Am I correct, is she uhh, getting frisky with her toy? She's been doing this an awful lot lately. This toy was today's victim. Yes, I moved the toy away. Wonder what she'll use tomorrow? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVNkRphq6Xg

skip to 0:35 and 0:48 to hear the noises she makes.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

To me she looks like she's trying to get scritches from it


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

From first glance, it looks like that, but if you listen to the noises (which she doesn't do much in this video) she usually makes them A LOT, and takes the toy to her back, not her head/neck like she mostly does in this video.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She isn't masturbating because she isn't rubbing her vent against anything. But sometimes she does seem to be trying to get the toy on her back so she's trying to get some kind of sexual buzz out of it.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

tielfan said:


> She isn't masturbating because she isn't rubbing her vent against anything. But sometimes she does seem to be trying to get the toy on her back so she's trying to get some kind of sexual buzz out of it.


hahaha, yeah, i can tell that she does get some buzz out of it, because she'll usually make a cooing noise while she's doing it. she's a strange one, that one.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha! That's cute. It looks like she's asking the toy to climb on her back.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She will always find another toy if you take it away lol


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> Haha! That's cute. It looks like she's asking the toy to climb on her back.


better the toy than archie! 



Haimovfids said:


> She will always find another toy if you take it away lol


so i've noticed haha. all of the toys have either been replaced, or relocated so all her back gets is variation, because it doesn't stop her. hahaha.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I think perhaps you should let her be. You're right, better the toys than Archie.


----------

